# Early Bird Specials  - Aruba



## travelplanner70 (Mar 5, 2006)

Does anyone have list of restaurants that have early bird specials?  I know Chez Mathilde does.  Any others that are worth eating early for?  Thanks.

PS:  Sorry for the omission the first time around.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 5, 2006)

jo-jo said:
			
		

> Does anyone have list of restaurants that have early bird specials?  I know Chez Mathilde does.  Any others that are worth eating early for?  Thanks.




Ummm, what island are you asking about?


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 18, 2006)

Am bumping this up!  Will ask DH which one we just saw that was offering it for the first time and will try to post (he might not remember or might not have been listening to me).  Linda


----------

